# Ski Sundown pm: 12/21/07



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

Grassi and I are going to hit Sundown sometime mid-afternoon tomorrow to continue to work in the bumps. Anyone else interested in joining us?


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll be there, but probably not until you guys are done. Likely be on the hill around 7PM.  I won't be on the bumps anyway...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Grassi and I are going to hit Sundown sometime mid-afternoon tomorrow to continue to work in the bumps. Anyone else interested in joining us?



How long will you guys be out for?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm pushing for 4 hours of non stop skiing madness..


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> How long will you guys be out for?





Grassi21 said:


> I'm pushing for *4 hours of non stop skiing madness*..



Something like that. My pops-in-law wants to come along which may help me pin down the timing a bit more.  I'm thinking probably showing up anywhere between 2 and 4 pm and taking it from there...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 20, 2007)

Might be a bit to early for me but we will see what happens with work tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

severine said:


> I won't be on the bumps anyway...



Aw come on, you know you want to try them...


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Aw come on, you know you want to try them...


While I am interested in trying them, my knee still doesn't feel quite right since my fall last week (and actually got worse today).  I don't think it would be a good idea.


----------



## Mikey1 (Dec 20, 2007)

I will probably be there Friday afternoon. Have you narrowed down your time of arrival yet?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 20, 2007)

Woops...I forgot I left all my gear up at K last time I was up. So I am out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 21, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Woops...I forgot I left all my gear up at K last time I was up. So I am out.



Go pick it up and swing back down to CT.  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Woops...I forgot I left all my gear up at K last time I was up. So I am out.



:smash:

I should be there around 2-ish.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll probably be there tonight, switching off turns watching the kids with my wife.  We won't be there till later in the night though..


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry your knee still hurts Carrie 

I've apparently been banned from skiing until I finish my christmas shopping so I will not be in attendance.... I will be getting the @#$@$@#ing shopping done tonight so I can go this weekend


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I've apparently been banned from skiing until I finish my christmas shopping so I will not be in attendance.... I will be getting the @#$@$@#ing shopping done tonight so I can go this weekend



:lol:  Sorry Grinchy...

You know, you could accomplish both at the same time...  There is a ski SHOP at Sundown, or you could always buy gift certificates at the Welcome Center...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 21, 2007)

bvibert said:


> :lol:  Sorry Grinchy...
> 
> You know, you could accomplish both at the same time...  There is a ski SHOP at Sundown, or you could always buy gift certificates at the Welcome Center...




the company man.  lol. 

there are like 5 people in my whole office.  I may sneak out after lunch and meet you guys.


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Sorry your knee still hurts Carrie
> 
> I've apparently been banned from skiing until I finish my christmas shopping so I will not be in attendance.... I will be getting the @#$@$@#ing shopping done tonight so I can go this weekend


No biggie.  I think what happened last week was mostly healed, but then chasing the kids around yesterday (and wearing my 20-lber in the front pack) just exacerbated the issue a little.  I'll be alright.

Yeah, you could always finish your shopping at Sundown!  They have some nice logo stuff, hats, ski pants, goggles, gloves, helmets... gift cards...   I was planning on doing some Christmas shopping there myself.


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2007)

2knees said:


> there are like 5 people in my whole office.  I may sneak out after lunch and meet you guys.



Call me. I'll be doing some cruising with my pops-in-law, but he might even dabble in the bumps. Who knows. I should be there at least until 6 pm.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 21, 2007)

i should be on the road no later than 1 pm. 

greg, i'm sure i'll bump into you sooner than later.  i'm going to hit gunny, then canyon to ex. for a few runs.


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm bailing because it's been a long day with the kids and my knee is sore... but Brian just left to go spend a couple of hours massaging those bumps.


----------

